# What is this?



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Well Ive noticed one of my Harlequinn Rasbora has been acting odd lately. Straying from the school, not nearly as active, and his mouth just doesnt look right. Im thinking its some sort of rot. Sorry for the bad picture, my camera doesnt like taking pictures of fish.








NOtice the white-ness of the lips and the red area right below the gills. He seems unable to close his jaw...
My water parameters were "perfect" when I tested them this sunday, but I had completed a 100% water change right after that and stocked with the new fish. THe tank was quick cycled using gravel from a friends well establish tank.
I assume that the male guppy that is in there could not have damaged his jaw, but he does seem to generally annoy the school, by swimming into the group and getting in the fishes way. Hes leaving today, along with me testing my water.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No picture....


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry, fixed now. He died like 3 minutes ago, but Im still curious as to what may have happened.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

It's hard to tell...Maybe he swallowed a lump of gravel?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Just thought of this. I may have killed all of my bacteria from a salinity drop.Salinity whent from 1.003 to 0 after a 100% WC.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Why would you do a 100% water change?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

I had a figure-Eight puffer. I had rasied the sailinty in his tank slowly up to 1.003, but the salinity didnt destroy his major ich infestation and he died. So I did the 100% WC to rid the water of salt and hopefully suck up most of the ich, and got new fish to keep the bacteria alive. I forgot that the bacteria doesnt cope well with large salinity changes. I pulled a filter pad from my snail breeding tank just now and put it in my filter, so hopefully I can avoid a cycle.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The salt could have a lot to do with it. Harlequin rasboras like soft, acidic water...definitely not brackish-water fish.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Well this is quite unexpected. My water was perfectly fine. I got rid of the guppy that was harassing them so Ill see how everything goes. And there is no salt in the water... The hydrometer swing arm drop like a rock ;-) There is also tons of driftwood, well some malaysian driftwood and a root from a giant sequoia, so that should *hopefully* have some water-softening effect.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

OH, oops, I misread your post.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Alright I have diagnosed my rasboras with columnaris disease. What treatment would you guys advise?I read to treat with Maracyn and Maracyn 2 simultaneously, or use some-sulfate.... Cant remember what the something is lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This web site recommends the 2 sulfa drugs for columnaris
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/skin_disorders.html


----------

